# JDOM und netbeans



## peter_j (17. Dez 2005)

Weiss jemand, wie ich netbeans sage, dass er die jdom.jar beim compilieren mitnehmen soll?
Ich habe die schon zu den compile-time libraries hinzugefügt, nützt aber nichts.


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Dez 2005)

Schon gelesen? http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25053


----------



## André Uhres (17. Dez 2005)

In jdom-1.0\lib stehen auch noch jar files. Versuch einmal diese auch anzugeben.


----------

